# Battery Removal and Installation Video



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I learned something new today:

Both positive and negative _battery cables_ at the battery are torqued to *40 in-lbs*
The_ battery plate nuts_ are torqued to *106 in-lbs*
and the b_attery hold down_ arm is torqued to* 80 in-lbs

*


----------

